# I am Israsli and i came to the forum to get better in Englis

## DovNavon

I am Israeli and i came to the forum to get better in English

Does someone here speaks Hebrew?

 :Laughing: 

I hope to get my English better in the forum.

----------

## nasgul

I speak Hebrew. Bruchim Habaim (Welcome) !

----------

## smithpeter018

u can make your English good by help of grammar and tenses its will help u to speak and vocabulary will help u to make your sentence good and help to listen 

one thing is that if you learn a single word a day but try to use it in your sentence

----------

